

A smart way to get a job; using google. - plainOldText
http://gizmodo.com/5538241/the-smartest-way-to-find-a-new-job-on-google
What you you put in your ad to get a tech job?
======
WestCoastJustin
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1342748>

